# Control remoto para alarma de auto



## chucky.122 (Ene 5, 2009)

hola que tal ando buscando un control remoto para una alarma de auto lo que quiero hacer es una alarma y ponerle un control remoto el control tiene que tener 5 metros de alcance minimo yo encontre uno pero tengo un problema aca esta la imagen con un circulo rojo donde se encuentra el problema:



en la imagen con el circulo rojo que es el integrado LM308 IC amplificador operacional tiene alimentacion positiva y negativa y ahi esta el problema porque yo quiero ponerle 9 volt positivos nada mas o sea una bateria alguien tiene la solucion de esto,....  bueno o sino si alguien me podria pasar los planos para hacerme un control remoto para el vehiculo que sea sencillo el alcancce minimo tiene que ser de 3 o 5 metros y que se alimente a pilas o bateria desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## zaiz (Ene 5, 2009)

Una pregunta, de cuánto es el condensador *C1* y las resistencias R5, R3 y R4... cuál es el integrado IC2. Es mejor si pones los valores de los componentes.

Así de entrada te podría decir cualquier cosa, pero es mejor conocer lo que hace tu circuito.
Hay que revisarlo para poder darte una sugerencia de cuál otro integrado de una polaridad podrías usar y también sugerirte la forma de conectar este otro.


----------



## chucky.122 (Ene 5, 2009)

Esto es del receptor R3 es de 1K 1/4W resistencia, R4y5 es de 100K 1/4W resistencia C1 no esta C1 esta en el transmisor que ahora te lo paso tambien C2 es de 0.01uF X 16V capacitor cerámico, C3 es ta entre el pin 1 y 8 del IC1 es de 100pF X 16V capacitor cerámico, C4 es de 0.047uF X 16V capacitor cerámico, R6 es de 50K potenciómetro, C5 es de 0.1uF X 16V capacitor cerámico, C6 es de 3.3uF X 16V capacitor electrolítico, C7 es de 1.5uF X 16V capacitor electrolítico, D1 es 1N914 diodo de silicio, Relé de 6 volt, y IC2 es un LM567 decodificador del tono.....

C1 es de 0.01uF X 16V capacitor cerámico, R1 es de 22K 1/4W resistencia, R2 es de 1 Mega 1/4W resistencia, Q2 es un 2N2907 PNP transistor de silicio, LED1 Led infrarrojo, Q1 es un 2N2222 NPN transistor de silicio o la sustitucion supuestamente un 2N3904, B1 es una bateria de 3 volt o 2 pilas en serie, y S1 es un Switch interruptor. creo que no me falta nada perdon es que me habia olvidado los componentes   bueno espero tu respuesta y necesito saber si ese integrado IC1 que tiene voltaje + y- se puede sustituir por uno que tenga un voltaje + solamente o sino cambiar el receptor lo que quiero es que se alimente con una bateria de 9 volt nada mas.desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## zaiz (Ene 5, 2009)

bien, mira, yo probaría con el lm324 que trae 4 operacionales en el mismo chip. Aunque claro que tú sólo necesitas uno.

Se alimenta con una sola fuente. Se puede alimentar muy bien con 9 volts (máximo 32v)

Como te digo, es sólo una sugerencia, pues no lo he probado. Pero de que funciona, funciona.

Tal vez alguien te recomiende otra opción.

Saludos.


----------



## chiqoelectro (Ene 5, 2009)

alguien me podria detallar de como funciona el esqema qe posteo zaiz?


----------



## zaiz (Ene 5, 2009)

Es lo mismo que puso chucky.122 en el primer diagrama, sólo que éste tiene los pines para conectar un lm324.


----------



## chucky.122 (Ene 5, 2009)

*hola zaiz me podrias hacer el diagrama ese que postie a lo primero de todo que es el receptor pero usando el lm 324 gracias.*


----------



## zaiz (Ene 6, 2009)

chucky.122 dijo:
			
		

> *hola zaiz me podrias hacer el diagrama ese que postie a lo primero de todo que es el receptor pero usando el lm 324 gracias.*



Ok, Sólo fíjate en los números de los pines.  Vcc=pin4, Tierra(masa)=pin11, Salida=pin1, Las entradas 3 y 2 irían igual.

Si al ponerlo a funcionar, notas que la señal llega débil, habría que probar cambiando la R4 a un valor más alto, tal vez desde 220kohm hasta 1Megohm. Eso ya depende de la respuesta que vayas obteniendo. (Entonces podrías probar poniendo una resistencia variable de 1M en lugar de R4 para un ajuste más práctico.)

Saludos.


----------



## zaiz (Ene 6, 2009)

Y ya si fuera necesario, podrías hacer esta variación. Agregar 2 resistencias *RA y RB cada una de 10kilohms* para simular una tierra virtual o punto medio de referencia con el propósito de generar mejor las oscilaciones.


----------



## chucky.122 (Ene 6, 2009)

muchicimas gracias zaiz por tu acesoramiento voy a probarlo y despues te aviso si respondio bien o mal ah una cosa mas aca tengo un link que postie en este foro lo que quisiera saber es si estos circuiros serviria como transmisor y receptor, mas o menos cuanto es el alcanze y de que medida le pongo la antena


----------



## chacarock (Abr 4, 2009)

hola, alguien ternimo ya este proyecto? funciona bien?


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 4, 2009)

Todos hablaron pero ninguno penso en la SEGURIDAD.
Ponele el circuito a tu alarma que yo despues voy con el control del tele y la desactivo


----------



## zaiz (Abr 4, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Todos hablaron pero ninguno penso en la SEGURIDAD.
> Ponele el circuito a tu alarma que yo despues voy con el control del tele y la desactivo



El preguntó por alimentación positiva y pidió una solución sencilla.



			
				chucky.122 dijo:
			
		

> * yo quiero ponerle 9 volt positivos nada mas o sea una bateria alguien tiene la solucion de esto,.... *



Entonces se le pidieron los valores de los componentes... Se puede leer de nuevo todo el tema.



			
				zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta, de cuánto es el condensador *C1* y las resistencias R5, R3 y R4... cuál es el integrado IC2. Es mejor si pones los valores de los componentes.
> 
> Así de entrada te podría decir cualquier cosa, pero es mejor conocer lo que hace tu circuito.
> Hay que revisarlo para poder darte una sugerencia de cuál otro integrado de una polaridad podrías usar y también sugerirte la forma de conectar este otro.



Así que lo que "hablamos" fue exclusivamente sobre preguntas en concreto.

Si ahora se presenta la idea de hablar sobre la seguridad, adelante, pero no era el tema antes.

Y en lo que a mí respecta, tal vez no hubiera participado...

lo que hice fue tratar de contestar a la pregunta que al principio hizo chucky.122.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 4, 2009)

"Así que lo que "hablamos" fue exclusivamente sobre preguntas en concreto. "
No hace falta que lo pongas entre comillas, aunque no sea correcto a mi me gusta usar ese termino 

Aunque el circuito que se presentò màs arriba funciona es mas viable usar un modulo receptor integrado (que facilmente lo pueden conseguir de algun televisor viejo, videocassetera, etc):

http://cognoscis.wordpress.com/2008/10/03/modulated-ir-sensor/

Mas que nada por su mayor alcance (+ de 15M)


----------



## zaiz (Abr 5, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> "Así que lo que "hablamos" fue exclusivamente sobre preguntas en concreto. "
> No hace falta que lo pongas entre comillas, aunque no sea correcto a mi me gusta usar ese termino


A mí me parece correcto. No fue por eso que lo puse entre comillas.



			
				fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Aunque el circuito que se presentò màs arriba funciona es mas viable usar un modulo receptor integrado (que facilmente lo pueden conseguir de algun televisor viejo, videocassetera, etc):
> 
> http://cognoscis.wordpress.com/2008/10/03/modulated-ir-sensor/
> 
> Mas que nada por su mayor alcance (+ de 15M)


De acuerdo, a ver si chucky.122 vuelve a ver el tema o tal vez otro lo intente con la opción que propones. Es buena idea.


----------



## Willy86 (Ago 28, 2009)

mira comprate un lm358 que funciona con una sola alimentación y despues me contas.


----------

